# my first pico aquascape



## richie_brave (May 4, 2017)

My first pico aquascape..
inspired by iwagumi aquascape of the great Takashi Amano
why pico? because i accidentally found a small bowl that i used to put shell decoration..
i think its below 1 gallon, prob 0.5 - 0.75 gallon.

there is no filter or co2 injection, only a hanging led aquarium light.
I recently install an air pump, with the airstone hang right on water surface.. 
so it wont create massive water movement but create small water agitation..

i only had shrimps in it.. a neocaradina shrimp.. 
i bought 8 but i lost 2 of them.. 
i think they are happy because they are more active and begin molting now..

i also did some video of it 
please check it out
https://youtu.be/Qq248ENmmNc


----------



## hassan.nabeel (Feb 22, 2016)

Beautiful


----------



## Alf2Frankie (Mar 29, 2017)

Looks great! Just a suggestion for filtration - since you have an air pump running already you should look into buying a small sponge filter, something that won't take up much room and you can hide behind the rock. Also, how did you get your plants to carpet so well? and what is it?


----------



## richie_brave (May 4, 2017)

@hassan.nabeel   Thank you   @Alf2Frankie i don't think there is enough room for a sponge filter.. and it will only step on my carpet plant..
coz i set the soil like hill so it kinda high on the back and low on the front side 
its glosso (dry start up), i don't recommended it though... since it require high lighting.. otherwise it will grow upwards rather than growth wide across ur substrate..


----------



## Alf2Frankie (Mar 29, 2017)

I thought glosso but for some reason the leaves looked a little different to me, how much lighting did you use? I understand the space issue with a sponge filter - check out this one in a 1/2 gal. http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/22-planted-nano-tanks/1082634-1-2-gallon-planted-pico.html


----------



## richie_brave (May 4, 2017)

@Alf2Frankie I'm using a 3 watt LED aquarium light.. yes the leaves are different right?
but i do research about it.. and it will have large, grow upward and toward the light (if in low light enviroment)
hmm.. anyone can identified this plant?


----------



## hassan.nabeel (Feb 22, 2016)

@richie_brave I am experimenting with glosso using seeds and I have a bowl setup with them about 1 month ago. I am posting pic here just for you to look at. Does your plants look similar?

I trimmed it about 2 days ago.


----------



## richie_brave (May 4, 2017)

@hassan.nabeel 
Yeaa... its pretty similar.. lols.. thank you for responding...
And that's a good looking tank.... what livestock u put in? How many gal is that?
@Alf2Frankie
yepp.. so it's confirm glosso..


----------



## hassan.nabeel (Feb 22, 2016)

@richie_brave
Thanks - my tank is just a test setup to see how good these plants from seeds grow. And to test if these are truly aquatic plants. So I am not having any plans for livestock. 

- Capacity is around 2 gallons. In dry start, plant leaves were tiny and flat on the ground. Since three weeks of submerged growth, leaves are becoming longer and narrow. I am using DIY CO2 and a simple philips 13 watts LED bulb and believe it or not I am using GrowMore 20,20,20 water soluble fertilization with daily water changes of around 30%. I have some organic soil at bottom and sand cap.

As I said - This is all just a test setup to see if these products will work out in a planted tank.


----------



## richie_brave (May 4, 2017)

@hassan.nabeel whoahhh 2 gal is quite okay for 2 guppies and few shrimps... maybe a betta?
so since it work out.. r u gonna tear it apart?

me on the other hand, i don't use any co2 or fertilizer.. just amazonia soil.. glosso is dry start too from seed.. until the leaves are quite big then i add water and let it run for a while and add some fish food and let it cycled..


----------



## hassan.nabeel (Feb 22, 2016)

@richie_brave how is your tank coming along?

I started my 10Gallon 2 weeks ago Dry start and filled 1 week ago. Here are a few shots of it. Plants grown from seeds.

Not too sure about the front area. Maybe add white sand in that place.


----------



## richie_brave (May 4, 2017)

hassan.nabeel said:


> @richie_brave how is your tank coming along?
> 
> I started my 10Gallon 2 weeks ago Dry start and filled 1 week ago. Here are a few shots of it. Plants grown from seeds.
> 
> Not too sure about the front area. Maybe add white sand in that place.


hmm.. i did few mistakes that make me lost 1 of my shrimp.. 
he didn't make it even though i isolate him in a diff container ( i follow the treatment i found online )
at first i think he was fine since he begins to calm down but i found him dead the next day 
now left 5 healthy overfeed shrimp (i feed them 1 -3 fish flakes every 2 -3 days)
and they eating all the algae i pull from underneath my glosso
and i add phoenix moss which i attached to a rock... 

your tank is lovely...
is that hair grass at the back?
and yeaaa... good idea with white sands..
i'll definitely go with white sands too...
and add some phoenix moss maybe?
(i'm kinnda obsessed with it recently)

what livestock will u add in?
can't wait to see the hairgrass grows higher and spread..


----------



## richie_brave (May 4, 2017)

hassan.nabeel said:


> @richie_brave I am experimenting with glosso using seeds and I have a bowl setup with them about 1 month ago. I am posting pic here just for you to look at. Does your plants look similar?
> 
> I trimmed it about 2 days ago.


what about this tank how is it?


----------



## GrampsGrunge (Jun 18, 2012)

Alf2Frankie said:


> Looks great! Just a suggestion for filtration - since you have an air pump running already you should look into buying a small sponge filter, something that won't take up much room and you can hide behind the rock. Also, how did you get your plants to carpet so well? and what is it?


 A clear piece of 1/2"~3/4" tubing with the airline entering below, just to keep the water turning over some would work fine the carpeting plant is more than adequate as a filter.


----------



## richie_brave (May 4, 2017)

GrampsGrunge said:


> A clear piece of 1/2"~3/4" tubing with the airline entering below, just to keep the water turning over some would work fine the carpeting plant is more than adequate as a filter.


hi, could u explain more details.. coz i dont get it..
sry my english is not that good yet...


----------



## awesometim1 (Oct 31, 2013)

richie_brave said:


> hi, could u explain more details.. coz i dont get it..
> 
> sry my english is not that good yet...




I think he's saying to use the carpet plants as some sort of a sponge filter so put airline tubing there and pump air into the tank just to keep the water moving. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## richie_brave (May 4, 2017)

awesometim1 said:


> I think he's saying to use the carpet plants as some sort of a sponge filter so put airline tubing there and pump air into the tank just to keep the water moving.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


OHHH okay...
thank for explaning 

yea i did put airpump with the airstone near the surface..
so it makes the water flowing.. but not extreme..


----------



## hassan.nabeel (Feb 22, 2016)

ahh feel sorry for your loss. I hope other shrimps adjust to water conditions.

Regarding 10 Gallon, the grass on the back is also grown from seeds so I am not sure what they are. Probably something similar to DHG. White sand it is then . I haven't decided on livestock yet. Maybe some schooling species of tetras and a couple kuhli loaches for bottom feeding OR maybe Crayfish. But I am not too sure. Crayfish might dig out carpet plants. And I am also worried about it somehow managing to escape the tank. Livestock will come in 2 weeks.

Glosso tank is doing fine. Still growing but slower since I don't have CO2 on it anymore and raised the lights. And i just realized - sorry to hijack your thread. I will post its pic tomorrow if you are ok with it. Again my apologies.


----------



## richie_brave (May 4, 2017)

hassan.nabeel said:


> ahh feel sorry for your loss. I hope other shrimps adjust to water conditions.
> 
> Regarding 10 Gallon, the grass on the back is also grown from seeds so I am not sure what they are. Probably something similar to DHG. White sand it is then . I haven't decided on livestock yet. Maybe some schooling species of tetras and a couple kuhli loaches for bottom feeding OR maybe Crayfish. But I am not too sure. Crayfish might dig out carpet plants. And I am also worried about it somehow managing to escape the tank. Livestock will come in 2 weeks.
> 
> Glosso tank is doing fine. Still growing but slower since I don't have CO2 on it anymore and raised the lights. And i just realized - sorry to hijack your thread. I will post its pic tomorrow if you are ok with it. Again my apologies.


wow... kuhli loaches hmm.... googled it and i never heard of it even though it originally from my country aahhaha..
(maybe i seen it b4 but i didn't notice it much) and it looks like mini short snake.. haha.. 
yea i dont think crayfish is good.. it will ruin ur nice carpet...
tetra is nice...
or this

























dont ask me their names coz i dont know , i just google fresh water fishes haha..

its okay...  its fun to discuss about it  maybe u can create 1 thread in nano planted as a journal?


----------



## richie_brave (May 4, 2017)

@hassan.nabeel hey man.. hows ur tank going on? any updates?


----------



## hassan.nabeel (Feb 22, 2016)

Tank is going fine - Didn't get time yesterday. I was lazy, had bad flu. I will post a picture today after water changes and regular maintenance. Also thinking to introduce Crayfish in my 90 gallon tank. Will post pics tonight.


----------



## hassan.nabeel (Feb 22, 2016)

An update on both tanks - Bowl needs a little trimming. I don't have any water circulation in bowl right now. I had a pump in it earlier but it was too fast so removed it. Going to check market for a small pump for bowl. Seems like plants need some trimming. Not sure why leaves in this one are still more on yellower side. 

I have to find a way to split my DIY co2 and insert in small tank too.










The bigger tank is doing good - better green colors. Plants have grown so much in 1 week.


----------



## richie_brave (May 4, 2017)

hassan.nabeel said:


> Tank is going fine - Didn't get time yesterday. I was lazy, had bad flu. I will post a picture today after water changes and regular maintenance. Also thinking to introduce Crayfish in my 90 gallon tank. Will post pics tonight.


ohh how u are better...

that glosso is intenseee.. hahahaha....

and the other tank is getting to look nicee...


----------



## hassan.nabeel (Feb 22, 2016)

Started tank journal. Filled 10 gallon with white sand. Pics in journal

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/1...mited-availability-supplies.html#post10226018


----------



## Nigel95 (Mar 5, 2017)

Cute & cool


----------



## dealend (Oct 29, 2016)

nice, simple.


----------

